# How does guide bushing go on MasterCraft router?



## clforce44 (Nov 24, 2021)

I own a mastercraft spin saw kit and cannot figure out how or where I would put on a guide bushing?
Do I need to purchase something else?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

clforce44 said:


> I own a mastercraft spin saw kit and cannot figure out how or where I would put on a guide bushing?
> Do I need to purchase something else?


What I am looking at (Googling) is a rotary trim cutter and it does not accept guide bushings. You would need a Router plate that accepts guide bushings and the router to match.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wooden Dreams (Aug 7, 2021)

Will a router bit with top or bottom bearings work for you? A guide bearing that attaches to the router bit and not the base plate.


----------



## John Smith_ (Jan 10, 2020)

welcome to the forum, CL - knowing the exact model number and photos of your setup may help with the most accurate responses.


----------

